# Jennifer Lopez finally has her twins....



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 22, 2008)

Its about time, she seemed pregnant (or rumored pregnant) forever!
Lopez representative Simon Fields told People magazine the babies were born at 12:45 a.m. on Long Island, with the 5-pound, 7-ounce girl arriving first, followed by her 6-pound brother minutes later. .


----------



## ilovegreen (Feb 22, 2008)

congratulations to her. It did seem like the longest pregnancy in the world.
I guess we'll see the rumoured $6 million pics soon


----------



## aziajs (Feb 22, 2008)

Good for her.


----------



## Ciara (Feb 22, 2008)

Awwww... cant wait to see pics.
im very happy for them.


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 22, 2008)

awww i cant wait to see what they look like!


----------



## meiming (Feb 22, 2008)

Congrats to her! It sounds like both babies are of healthy weight for twins


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 22, 2008)

aww so cutee!! the first photo shoot will probably be soo cute


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 22, 2008)

I bet she & hubby are so happy for them to finally be here.  Congrats to them.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Feb 22, 2008)

thats good. I didn't even know she was having twins lol.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 24, 2008)

yaayy <3 i love me some j Lo lol cant wait to see her lil ones =)


----------



## kimmy (Feb 24, 2008)

morally, i can't agree with the fact that she was able to reserve an entire wing of a hospital for the delivery...i can't believe nobody saw anything wrong with that.


----------



## nunu (Feb 25, 2008)

Kimmy, i didn't know about that! That is really snobby! what about other women who were giving birth??


----------



## purrtykitty (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_morally, i can't agree with the fact that she was able to reserve an entire wing of a hospital for the delivery...i can't believe nobody saw anything wrong with that._

 
Sounds like her though...leave it to J.Lo to keep with the diva attitude, even while dialated 10 cm.  I've seen the ridiculous list of demands for backstage when she's on tour, can you just imagine what they were for this?!


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_morally, i can't agree with the fact that she was able to reserve an entire wing of a hospital for the delivery...i can't believe nobody saw anything wrong with that._

 

wow how selfish.. Money & fame will do crazy things to a person


----------



## BonnieBabe<3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Now that i think of it, maybe theyre just protecting their babies from getting stolen. There ARE crazy people out there knowing how much those babies are worth. Maybe they were able to close that wing without it affecting the other mothers giving birth? If so, then guess its ok. I just dont think someone can be THAT self centered


----------



## noahlowryfan (Feb 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BonnieBabe<3* 

 
_wow how selfish.. Money & fame will do crazy things to a person_

 
she did that to protect her twins from getting stolen. there are people out there plotting to steal her babies so to protect them, the whole wing is reserve for her. no one can get in or get out until J Lo and the babies leaves the hospital safely.


----------



## amanda1210 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm glad that she had twins, she's an older mom, so its kinda good that she killed two birds with one stone by having two at once and one boy and one girl.


----------



## triccc (Mar 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_she did that to protect her twins from getting stolen. there are people out there plotting to steal her babies so to protect them, the whole wing is reserve for her. no one can get in or get out until J Lo and the babies leaves the hospital safely._

 


Or maybe it is so no one can sneak and get pictures of the newborns and sell them.
Because every baby born in a hospital gets a ankle bracelet that will trigger an alarm if the baby goes past a certain area on the ward.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *triccc* 

 
_Or maybe it is so no one can sneak and get pictures of the newborns and sell them.
Because every baby born in a hospital gets a ankle bracelet that will trigger an alarm if the baby goes past a certain area on the ward._

 
yeah my kids had that at 2 of the hospitals i went to.  It even has a trigger to stop the elevator!   I think J. Lo overblew it because she is famous and she could.  Or she didn't want her kids to have to wear a bulky ankle bracelet.  but the whole wing, come on! That is so inconsiderate.


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Mar 25, 2008)




----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

aww they look so cute!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 26, 2008)

lol that baby with its eyes open looks like a grown person....weird

but they are freaking adorable though


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 26, 2008)

OMG. Emme looks just like Marc in that pic.


----------

